

Ask HN: Gui Design WebApp that makes all widgets look hand-drawn - YuriNiyazov

I once saw a presentation of a webapp (it might've been at NY Tech Meetup, or maybe at some other startup-y thing) that allowed you to do GUI design inside the browser; the thing that stood out the most was that the actual widgets and windows looked like they were hand-drawn on paper. Does anyone know the name of that? They might've been YC-funded, but I am not sure of that.
======
dawie
After reading your description, this came to mind. <http://www.balsamiq.com/>

Their blog posts are on HN quite often.

~~~
YuriNiyazov
yes they are exactly what I was looking for, thanks

------
csbartus
Pencil <http://www.evolus.vn/Pencil/Home.html> is free and built on
Firefox/Gecko

------
saurabh
That would be Balasmiq <http://www.balsamiq.com/products/mockups>

